# GT GTR Sport



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

_(Shot diagonally to throw-off the Level Saddle Police by a few beats. Probably can't elude the Spacer Police) _ 

After all these years of steel I finally added CF to the stable. End of the year discounts-upon-discounts at Performance made this a great deal, and the ride, handling, and spec are all winners IMO (I even like the stock saddle). I swapped the heavy stock wheelset for Blackset 1451g wheels ... which turned out to be significantly heavier than advertised at 1540 grams sans rim tape & skewers. Pretty nice wheels for the price, but buyer beware on the advertised weight. With the wheel swap, light tubes, and Michelin Pro3Race tires this makes into a very sweet sub-16-lb. bike. 

More in-depth review on this bike here.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Mike,
Nice review of the GT GTR and I really enjoyed reading your website. Very informative, well written and great photos.

Thanks Bro.
Steve


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks, Steve. I got 20 miles in yesterday before the snow hit and appreciate this bike all the more. It's earned its place with the steel steeds.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I like how it's floating in space, only kept from floating up into the sky by the hook holding its rear wheel....


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I like how it's floating in space, only kept from floating up into the sky by the hook holding its rear wheel....


It's pretty close to floating away even with lowly Rival aboard. You can now roll out of a bike shop with a mid-tier bike that's just a wheel change away from the UCI weight floor. What's Red/DA/SR for again?


----------



## y33dave (Jun 30, 2011)

NICE! I just rebuilt a 1994 GT Edge Aluminum with 2011 SRAM Rival - LOVE IT! 

I also have a 2009 GT GTR SRAM 1 and 2009 GT GTR CX 

GREAT BIKES!


----------



## doinitrt (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just looking at a 2010 AL GTR at performance but didn't take it for a spin. How aggressive is the geometry, is pure racing or more laid back?


----------



## champ13 (Aug 9, 2011)

very nice GTR
ps, great review...


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

these latest GT bikes are highly under-rated... I bought a GTR series 2 earlier this year and it is a phenomenal bike for the money...


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

champ13 said:


> very nice GTR
> ps, great review...


Thanks!

bonz50: I think it's up to the shops to promote this line -- not much blitz from GT except via the website. Performance seems to rotate a bunch of brands with little fanfare, and some of the bikes in the local store aren't on the website. Always worth walking in every so often to examine their latest blowouts ... sometimes gems like these. Enjoy your GTR.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike Overly said:


> I think it's up to the shops to promote this line -- not much blitz from GT except via the website. Performance seems to rotate a bunch of brands with little fanfare, and some of the bikes in the local store aren't on the website. Always worth walking in every so often to examine their latest blowouts ... sometimes gems like these. Enjoy your GTR.


ya, there has been no push at all, and its a shame in a way... all said, when I bought mine the bike was $850 and I got 'free' mavic peloton shoes and forte carbon pro pedals... for what I paid there is no bike that could compare... even on the used market... when I bought mine they had a Carbon Sport sitting there in my size and I could have gotten it for like $1500 after the sale price and etc... I don't regret going AL though, bike is better than I'll be for a long time... I was very disappointed to see PerfBike raise the prices on these things though... 

if I had to pick one complaint (and its VERY minor) is that the mavic freehub is noisy, not unbearable, just noticeable, but it just reminds me to keep on pedalin instead of coasting... my riding buds have told me repeatedly what a fantastic deal that bike was, one said he wishes he had jumped on that deal as well (he ended up buying a Fisher Ion a few weeks later)... I suspect I'll have this bike for at least 2-3 more years, maybe I'll put on some upgrades that will transfer to my next bike... I like the SRAM apex stuff, probably will add rival brakes and a force crank over time, but I need to improve my riding before I consider any of that...


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm in the minority -- like the freewheel racket for overtaking on MUPs. November-February are traditionally the bike clearance months, so if you do switch-out down the road might try, say ... Presidents' Day for a bunch of %-on% off if you're still shopping Performance.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

like i said though, it is such a minor complaint I was having a hard time finding something to gripe about, the bike is just so good that tiny things I'd never notice otherwise kind stand out a little, I personally don't mind it myself...


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

any thoughts on the 2011 GTR series 2? is no carbon seat stays a deal breaker?


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

sinister_designs said:


> any thoughts on the 2011 GTR series 2? is no carbon seat stays a deal breaker?


I have a 2011 Series2, definitely not a deal breaker... not even worth considering... this bike is excellent.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I went to the store ready to buy a series 2 and left with a 2010 GTR sport and could not be happier.


----------



## bonz50 (Jun 10, 2010)

sinister_designs said:


> Well I went to the store ready to buy a series 2 and left with a 2010 GTR sport and could not be happier.


pics???

here's mine


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

OK here it is


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Mike Overly said:


> _(Shot diagonally to throw-off the Level Saddle Police by a few beats. Probably can't elude the Spacer Police) _
> 
> After all these years of steel I finally added CF to the stable. End of the year discounts-upon-discounts at Performance made this a great deal, and the ride, handling, and spec are all winners IMO (I even like the stock saddle). I swapped the heavy stock wheelset for Blackset 1451g wheels ... which turned out to be significantly heavier than advertised at 1540 grams sans rim tape & skewers. Pretty nice wheels for the price, but buyer beware on the advertised weight. With the wheel swap, light tubes, and Michelin Pro3Race tires this makes into a very sweet sub-16-lb. bike.
> 
> More in-depth review on this bike here.


What was the original weight before wheel change?

I still have the stock wheels and they do fine for the type of riding I am doing at the moment, next year I may change as I want to do a race or two and maybe a century.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

sinister_designs said:


> What was the original weight before wheel change?
> 
> I still have the stock wheels and they do fine for the type of riding I am doing at the moment, next year I may change as I want to do a race or two and maybe a century.


Weight was 17.5 pounds. The stock tires & tubes are heavy also, so easy to lose weight on this one cost effectively.

I put a few rides in with the stock wheels and they spin up fine -- probably a great choice for a wide variety of street conditions. I just couldn't stand the idea of a new CF rig being so close to steel & Ti on the scale.


----------

